# What happens when shingles are not started with an overhang even with drip edge



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Why don't you worry about your drip edge thats slammed against the facia. We do 1/2" hang over with the drip, and half inch hang over past the drip with the shingle

What SHOCKS me is that whoever did this lacking job with the drip edge and the shingles, put in the extra effort to actually get the right colored drip edge.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I install mine tight to the frieze board too, so it does not look wavy and bites more onto the roof.

What I don't get, is all of the cuts on the ODE in that one photo?

Ed


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I install mine tight to the frieze board too, so it does not look wavy and bites more onto the roof.
> 
> What I don't get, is all of the cuts on the ODE in that one photo?
> 
> Ed


Ed, Is that a local thing? How do ensure that the water makes it into the gutter? Our gutter guys get PISSED if we put the drip edge flush. In fact, we have been doing cake jobs the past few weeks with the rain, going around installing a second drip edge, because the roofers never over hung it, and the water is going behind the gutter.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

From the looks of the pictures, it would appear that there were gutters here when the roof was put one, due to all the slits in the drip edge for the gutter brackets

I see this all the time, vampire hangers, and roofers don't take the cutter off, but just go right over the brackets and put a million notches in the drip edge.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I install mine tight to the frieze board too, so it does not look wavy and bites more onto the roof.
> 
> What I don't get, is all of the cuts on the ODE in that one photo?
> 
> Ed


Ed, I assume ODE is the drip edge? The drip edge cuts are from the old gutter installation brackets. Gutters go under the drip edge. I’m not sure why the other poster saying not to have the drip edge end touching the 1x2.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I lost my train of thought. When I see that style of metal, I only use it on the gable/rake edges.

I use the regular and larger gutter apron drip edge for the eave edges. It has a slight angle bent into it, so it kicks a little bit away from the eave fascia board.

I would never use such a small drip edge metal for a gutter eave installation.

Ed


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I lost my train of thought. When I see that style of metal, I only use it on the gable/rake edges.
> 
> I use the regular and larger gutter apron drip edge for the eave edges. It has a slight angle bent into it, so it kicks a little bit away from the eave fascia board.
> 
> ...


Ed, You do gutter too right? Not sure if you've seen this, but pettit tool sells boxes with 200 ft 2-3" rips of coil that are handy to have to tuck under the drip edge and drop into your gutter. We used to save our coil scraps but these pre packaged coils in self dispensing boxes are great to keep on the truck


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen it on a site called GutterWorks.com

I like the larger actual Gutter Apron Drip Edge metal much more though. The gutters always get scheduled for after we are done with the tear-off and re-roof.

It would look cheesy with that band under the drip edge foe a while.

Ed

*Strip Flashing*  *Banding coil*







SF-1
SF-2
SF-3
SF-1-1100 Ft. Flashing coil
200 Ft. Flashing coil 
300 Ft. Flashing coil 
100 Ft Banding coil
Each Come in applicator box.*Go to shopping cart.*


----------

